# Lucy (Redfoot Tortoise) Eating Cantaloupe



## redfoottorts (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJIED_H1lzY


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 11, 2010)

" GOTTA LOVE THOSE MELONS" ..... 
=:>0
JD~


----------



## terryo (Mar 11, 2010)

What is that white stuff he's on? Really cute video.


----------



## Candy (Mar 12, 2010)

I was wondering the same thing Terry, is it just the camera lighting? I love to watch them eat they love there fruit don't they? I wish I knew how to post video's on here. Oh well one day.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 12, 2010)

Very cute.  I love watching them eat too, glad I'm not the only one lol.


----------



## redfoottorts (Mar 13, 2010)

Its like plastic shrink rap stuff. Normally its covered in spahgnum moss but Lucy has shell rot D:


----------



## Tiffanymac (Mar 13, 2010)

I love it when they are 'chewing' and swallowing...when their little tongues stick out! :-D She is super cute and lucky to have you loving her!


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh what a cutie!! Gorgeous little girl


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, I found myself thinking "Snow? Calcium powder? Cocaine?" 

So does the plastic wrap keep her shell from getting damp and exacerbating the shell rot? 

Lucy sure loved her cantaloupe "lollypop"!


----------

